# Essential Oils



## Tyanna (Dec 8, 2014)

Would diffusing essential oils be bad for a tortoises health? I've heard mixed opinions and want to hear more opinions, here.

I mostly like to diffuse Lavender oils as it helps many different things.


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 8, 2014)

I keep baby tortoises in the house. I also use the fixtures that have a light bulb in the bottom and a dish for wax above the light. The wax melts and sends a wonderful aroma throughout the house. It hasn't caused my babies any trouble.


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 8, 2014)

They can eat lavender so I would think it would be fine?


----------



## stinax182 (Dec 8, 2014)

I don't think there would be a problem. I would put it as far from them as possible though, they can be overwhelming.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 8, 2014)

Well Bee's wax isn't bad but the News did a story about store bought wax and all the bad chemicals in it ! But my wife still burns it !


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144 (Dec 9, 2014)

Tyanna 
Thank you for the " like "


----------



## pam (Dec 9, 2014)

I love the lavender oils I keep some in a dish on a cotton ball it keeps my dogs mellow


----------



## Mommabear (Dec 14, 2014)

Thanks for asking this question Tyanna.  I had never even thought to ask this since the oils are used in candles, room fresheners, etc. I run an ultrasonic diffuser all the time with peppermint oil or lavender. 

I know eucalyptus oil and lavender are safe in a diffuser around babies. Vicks is run in humidifiers for them all the time. I would think the humidity from diffusers would help? What do I know though. My diffuser is one room away from our tort. Does anyone know?


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

Mommabear said:


> Thanks for asking this question Tyanna. I had never even thought to ask this since the oils are used in candles, room fresheners, etc. I run an ultrasonic diffuser all the time with peppermint oil or lavender.
> 
> I know eucalyptus oil and lavender are safe in a diffuser around babies. Vicks is run in humidifiers for them all the time. I would think the humidity from diffusers would help? What do I know though. My diffuser is one room away from our tort. Does anyone know?




I think diffuser would help overall room humidity, which could initially help the humidity inside of the enclosure, depending on how "open" your enclosure is in, and how big the humidifier is. 

I have a tiny Young Living one in our room, and since our house is the "lower" part of a duplex (basement), we really love running humidifiers and diffusing oils along with it. I struggle with severe anxiety so lavender oil is a must for me. 

Many people use humidifiers and connect a hose to direct the humidifier into the enclosure, to help humidity!


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 16, 2014)

Tyanna said:


> I think diffuser would help overall room humidity, which could initially help the humidity inside of the enclosure, depending on how "open" your enclosure is in, and how big the humidifier is.
> 
> I have a tiny Young Living one in our room, and since our house is the "lower" part of a duplex (basement), we really love running humidifiers and diffusing oils along with it. I struggle with severe anxiety so lavender oil is a must for me.
> 
> Many people use humidifiers and connect a hose to direct the humidifier into the enclosure, to help humidity!



Have you tried roman chamomile? I prefer it for anxiety over the lavender oil.


----------



## Tyanna (Dec 16, 2014)

No I haven't! Is that young living? What brand?


----------



## Delilah1623 (Dec 16, 2014)

Young Living has it but it's kind of pricey. I bought mine from eBay for around $8 I think.


----------

